# New "On the Mat" 39 - Now Available



## True2Kenpo (Jan 11, 2007)

This week we covered some ideas in the self-defense technique Thrusting Salute. I hope you enjoy!

Also a reminder that we will be hosting GM Planas January 26th and 27th in Pittsburgh, PA. If you are interested in attending, please contact me at True2Kenpo@aol.com

Official UPK Website Link:
http://www.pittsburghkarate.com/on-the-mat.html

YouTube Playlist Link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwJl1kZPqPU

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## nlkenpo (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Josh,

Yet another great clip in the series. It's always refreshing to see and hear your ideas about stuff. 

Thanks for the efford,

Marcel


----------

